# تنزيل موقع دوائر الكترونية كامل free-circuits



## احمد القطاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

اقدم اليوم الموقع الثاني من سلسلة مواقع الدوائر الالكترونية
ما عليك سوي فك الضغط وفتح الموقع بدون اتصال بالنت
وذلك بالضغط علي صفحة www_free-circuits_default


----------



## احمد القطاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

باقي المرفقات


----------



## احمد القطاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

المرفق الاخير


----------



## احمد القطاوي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هو مافيش حد عاجبه الموقع


----------



## محمد فهمي 1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جامد جدا تسلم ايديك وعيونك
ويا ريت المزيد من المواقع


----------



## SHUKER999 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مرسيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل


----------



## محمد عدنان شاهين (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود وبانتظار المزيد دوما


----------



## عالم التقني (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ادور (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## oolloo (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششكووورر اخي علي المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## asd_999 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxXXxxxx


----------



## safwat048 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## alfariss (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## هانى انور (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاءرجب (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راشد تانى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخى


----------



## tuiguine (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي هذا الجهد لجميل


----------



## emadeddin6969 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا :75:


----------



## scorpion1 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## taha11 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك ياجامد


----------



## safawad (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور مزيد من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## taha11 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ياجامد ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## SU1AK (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود والف شكرأأأ


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم اخى


----------



## ajjour1 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح*​


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته
دمت تألقاً ^_^


----------



## abanoss45 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي علي المجهودات الطيبة*​


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا مدرسة لكل طالب


----------



## aggab192004 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللهه فيك أخي احمد على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mhmdmh (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله في حسناتكـــــــــ


----------



## ابن المكلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## zamalek.only (4 ديسمبر 2011)

راااااااااائع


----------



## مكارم مدينة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود ربنا معاكم وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## مكارم مدينة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به*


----------



## السيد بيبى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:56:


----------



## مرتضى محمد فرج (18 ديسمبر 2011)

أو من كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشى به فى الناس كمن مثله فى الظلمات ليس بخارج منها كذلك زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون * صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مرتضى محمد فرج (18 ديسمبر 2011)

لهم دار السلام عند ربهم وهو وليهم بما كانوا يعملون
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Abualladin (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكر على المجهود​


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود*


----------



## usama . m (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وقيد الاطلاع


----------



## osinawi (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ممنون جدا ياعزيز


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جميل جدا


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا دارات رائعه


----------



## howkman (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ياخي على المجهود الرائع 
وان شاء الله نحو التقدم
​


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا... موقع رائع جدا


----------



## حسن رحمه2000 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## khalidutp (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طارق الحديد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا اخي العزيز


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تم تنزيل الاربع مرافق شكرا


----------



## يحي ابو محسن (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تاريخ التسجيلApr 2008المشاركات2
 *Thumbs Up* 





شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود وبانتظار المزيد دوما​


----------



## المنير73 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hussien95 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## الامور طيبه (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد جدا


----------



## salemmahdi (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا حبيبي على هدا العمل الرائع والجميل


----------



## alhasas (6 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايدك ياغالي


----------



## sinaaa (13 مارس 2013)

تسلم يديك


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام النمر (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
مش عارف اقولك ايه بس 
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (18 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ouadiapopo (21 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله و تبارك الله
بالفعل سنكون خير أمة أخرجت للناس بوجود أمثالك 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا غالي


----------



## ahmed08 (27 مارس 2013)

عمل رائع وجهد ممتاز
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (19 أبريل 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك مشكور*_


----------



## amar abozeed (1 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## meyousef (5 مايو 2013)

شكر الله لك ونفعنا ببعض جميعا ----آمين


----------



## عماد قنديل (7 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس تيسير جفال (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموقع


----------

